# TonalI: ottimismo ma rischia 20 gg di stop. Messias, Giroud e Origi...



## admin (8 Agosto 2022)

GDS: oggi Tonali so sottoporrà ad esami. La differenza in termini, elongazione o stiramento, comporta una differenza ancora più sostanziale nei tempi di recupero: pochi giorni nel primo caso, tre settimane nell’altro.Il dolore che ieri era molto meno fastidioso fa ben sperare; l’analisi del movimento in campo e le prime valutazioni tendono invece alla seconda ipotesi e a un conseguente stop di venti giorni. Contati da oggi, rimetterebbero Sandro in campo a fine fine mese ,pronto per il derby del 3 settembre. Se la peggiore delle previsioni venisse confermata la sfida all’Inter lo aspetterebbe comunque. Senza grossi danni, Sandro potrebbe tornare in gruppo da domani, dopo la giornata di riposo: così sarebbe disponibile già sabato. Possibilità? Sembrano pochine. Guardando con ottimismo, fosse un semplice risentimento mancherebbe la prima, ma sarebbe buona la seconda: in casa dell’Atalanta domenica 21 agosto. Se invece venissero confermati i venti giorni di stop le partite saltate diventerebbero quattro: l’esordio a San Siro con l’Udinese, poi Bergamo, Milan-Bologna e la trasferta di Sassuolo. La cautela, specie in un inizio stagione così fitto di impegni, è più che mai d’obbligo. Al derby seguirà, due o tre giorni dopo, il debutto nei gironi Champions.

NOn dovesse recuperare in tempi brevi, pronti Krunic e Pobega. Bakayoko invece è in partenza.

*Tuttosport: *cresce l'*ottimismo per Tonali*. Il derby non sarebbe comunque a rischio. Probabilmente il settore di campo che lascia qualche perplessità in più è quello del centravanti: Ibrahimovic in piena fase di recupero dopo l’intervento al ginocchio, *Origi *ancora da vedere a causa dell’infortunio da smaltire e *Giroud *ora alle prese con un affaticamento muscolare. Ieri il bomber francese, fuori anche a Vicenza, ha effettuato un allenamento personalizzato, ma non dovrebbe essere a rischio per la prima giornata di campionato con l’Udinese. Stesso discorso per *Junior Messias* che conoscerà oggi nel dettaglio la diagnosi della sua distorsione alla caviglia rimediata a Vicenza. Ma non sembra particolarmente preoccupato. Le sue condizioni poi saranno valutate giorno per giorno. Il brasiliano si giocherà le sue chance per essere protagonista contro i friulani nella linea di trequartisti del 4-2-3-1 nella quale i riflettori dovrebbero essere puntati su De Ketelaere che si è conquistato un ruolo in copertina grazie alla tripletta di ieri. C’erano due categorie di differenza tra Milan e Pergolettese, ma per il calcio d’estate basta e avanza. Il trequartista da 25 gol in 120 presenze con la maglia del Bruges vuole alzare la media in rossonero.


----------



## admin (8 Agosto 2022)

*Tuttosport: cresce l'ottimismo per Tonali. Il derby non sarebbe comunque a rischio. Probabilmente il settore di campo che lascia qualche perplessità in più è quello del centravanti: Ibrahimovic in piena fase di recupero dopo l’intervento al ginocchio, Origi ancora da vedere a causa dell’infortunio da smaltire e Giroud ora alle prese con un affaticamento muscolare. Ieri il bomber francese, fuori anche a Vicenza, ha effettuato un allenamento personalizzato, ma non dovrebbe essere a rischio per la prima giornata di campionato con l’Udinese. Stesso discorso per Junior Messias che conoscerà oggi nel dettaglio la diagnosi della sua distorsione alla caviglia rimediata a Vicenza. Ma non sembra particolarmente preoccupato. Le sue condizioni poi saranno valutate giorno per giorno. Il brasiliano si giocherà le sue chance per essere protagonista contro i friulani nella linea di trequartisti del 4-2-3-1 nella quale i riflettori dovrebbero essere puntati su De Ketelaere che si è conquistato un ruolo in copertina grazie alla tripletta di ieri. C’erano due categorie di differenza tra Milan e Pergolettese, ma per il calcio d’estate basta e avanza. Il trequartista da 25 gol in 120 presenze con la maglia del Bruges vuole alzare la media in rossonero.*


----------



## Zenos (8 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: oggi Tonali so sottoporrà ad esami. La differenza in termini, elongazione o stiramento, comporta una differenza ancora più sostanziale nei tempi di recupero: pochi giorni nel primo caso, tre settimane nell’altro.Il dolore che ieri era molto meno fastidioso fa ben sperare; l’analisi del movimento in campo e le prime valutazioni tendono invece alla seconda ipotesi e a un conseguente stop di venti giorni. Contati da oggi, rimetterebbero Sandro in campo a fine fine mese ,pronto per il derby del 3 settembre. Se la peggiore delle previsioni venisse confermata la sfida all’Inter lo aspetterebbe comunque. Senza grossi danni, Sandro potrebbe tornare in gruppo da domani, dopo la giornata di riposo: così sarebbe disponibile già sabato. Possibilità? Sembrano pochine. Guardando con ottimismo, fosse un semplice risentimento mancherebbe la prima, ma sarebbe buona la seconda: in casa dell’Atalanta domenica 21 agosto. Se invece venissero confermati i venti giorni di stop le partite saltate diventerebbero quattro: l’esordio a San Siro con l’Udinese, poi Bergamo, Milan-Bologna e la trasferta di Sassuolo. La cautela, specie in un inizio stagione così fitto di impegni, è più che mai d’obbligo. Al derby seguirà, due o tre giorni dopo, il debutto nei gironi Champions.
> 
> NOn dovesse recuperare in tempi brevi, pronti Krunic e Pobega. Bakayoko invece è in partenza.
> 
> *Tuttosport: *cresce l'*ottimismo per Tonali*. Il derby non sarebbe comunque a rischio. Probabilmente il settore di campo che lascia qualche perplessità in più è quello del centravanti: Ibrahimovic in piena fase di recupero dopo l’intervento al ginocchio, *Origi *ancora da vedere a causa dell’infortunio da smaltire e *Giroud *ora alle prese con un affaticamento muscolare. Ieri il bomber francese, fuori anche a Vicenza, ha effettuato un allenamento personalizzato, ma non dovrebbe essere a rischio per la prima giornata di campionato con l’Udinese. Stesso discorso per *Junior Messias* che conoscerà oggi nel dettaglio la diagnosi della sua distorsione alla caviglia rimediata a Vicenza. Ma non sembra particolarmente preoccupato. Le sue condizioni poi saranno valutate giorno per giorno. Il brasiliano si giocherà le sue chance per essere protagonista contro i friulani nella linea di trequartisti del 4-2-3-1 nella quale i riflettori dovrebbero essere puntati su De Ketelaere che si è conquistato un ruolo in copertina grazie alla tripletta di ieri. C’erano due categorie di differenza tra Milan e Pergolettese, ma per il calcio d’estate basta e avanza. Il trequartista da 25 gol in 120 presenze con la maglia del Bruges vuole alzare la media in rossonero.


Lo strano caso di Benjamin Origi...


----------



## bmb (8 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: oggi Tonali so sottoporrà ad esami. La differenza in termini, elongazione o stiramento, comporta una differenza ancora più sostanziale nei tempi di recupero: pochi giorni nel primo caso, tre settimane nell’altro.Il dolore che ieri era molto meno fastidioso fa ben sperare; l’analisi del movimento in campo e le prime valutazioni tendono invece alla seconda ipotesi e a un conseguente stop di venti giorni. Contati da oggi, rimetterebbero Sandro in campo a fine fine mese ,pronto per il derby del 3 settembre. Se la peggiore delle previsioni venisse confermata la sfida all’Inter lo aspetterebbe comunque. Senza grossi danni, Sandro potrebbe tornare in gruppo da domani, dopo la giornata di riposo: così sarebbe disponibile già sabato. Possibilità? Sembrano pochine. Guardando con ottimismo, fosse un semplice risentimento mancherebbe la prima, ma sarebbe buona la seconda: in casa dell’Atalanta domenica 21 agosto. Se invece venissero confermati i venti giorni di stop le partite saltate diventerebbero quattro: l’esordio a San Siro con l’Udinese, poi Bergamo, Milan-Bologna e la trasferta di Sassuolo. La cautela, specie in un inizio stagione così fitto di impegni, è più che mai d’obbligo. Al derby seguirà, due o tre giorni dopo, il debutto nei gironi Champions.
> 
> NOn dovesse recuperare in tempi brevi, pronti Krunic e Pobega. Bakayoko invece è in partenza.
> 
> *Tuttosport: *cresce l'*ottimismo per Tonali*. Il derby non sarebbe comunque a rischio. Probabilmente il settore di campo che lascia qualche perplessità in più è quello del centravanti: Ibrahimovic in piena fase di recupero dopo l’intervento al ginocchio, *Origi *ancora da vedere a causa dell’infortunio da smaltire e *Giroud *ora alle prese con un affaticamento muscolare. Ieri il bomber francese, fuori anche a Vicenza, ha effettuato un allenamento personalizzato, ma non dovrebbe essere a rischio per la prima giornata di campionato con l’Udinese. Stesso discorso per *Junior Messias* che conoscerà oggi nel dettaglio la diagnosi della sua distorsione alla caviglia rimediata a Vicenza. Ma non sembra particolarmente preoccupato. Le sue condizioni poi saranno valutate giorno per giorno. Il brasiliano si giocherà le sue chance per essere protagonista contro i friulani nella linea di trequartisti del 4-2-3-1 nella quale i riflettori dovrebbero essere puntati su De Ketelaere che si è conquistato un ruolo in copertina grazie alla tripletta di ieri. C’erano due categorie di differenza tra Milan e Pergolettese, ma per il calcio d’estate basta e avanza. Il trequartista da 25 gol in 120 presenze con la maglia del Bruges vuole alzare la media in rossonero.


"L'analisi del movimento"

Nuovo gold standard nel mondo delle diagnosi


----------



## admin (8 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: oggi Tonali so sottoporrà ad esami. La differenza in termini, elongazione o stiramento, comporta una differenza ancora più sostanziale nei tempi di recupero: pochi giorni nel primo caso, tre settimane nell’altro.Il dolore che ieri era molto meno fastidioso fa ben sperare; l’analisi del movimento in campo e le prime valutazioni tendono invece alla seconda ipotesi e a un conseguente stop di venti giorni. Contati da oggi, rimetterebbero Sandro in campo a fine fine mese ,pronto per il derby del 3 settembre. Se la peggiore delle previsioni venisse confermata la sfida all’Inter lo aspetterebbe comunque. Senza grossi danni, Sandro potrebbe tornare in gruppo da domani, dopo la giornata di riposo: così sarebbe disponibile già sabato. Possibilità? Sembrano pochine. Guardando con ottimismo, fosse un semplice risentimento mancherebbe la prima, ma sarebbe buona la seconda: in casa dell’Atalanta domenica 21 agosto. Se invece venissero confermati i venti giorni di stop le partite saltate diventerebbero quattro: l’esordio a San Siro con l’Udinese, poi Bergamo, Milan-Bologna e la trasferta di Sassuolo. La cautela, specie in un inizio stagione così fitto di impegni, è più che mai d’obbligo. Al derby seguirà, due o tre giorni dopo, il debutto nei gironi Champions.
> 
> NOn dovesse recuperare in tempi brevi, pronti Krunic e Pobega. Bakayoko invece è in partenza.
> 
> *Tuttosport: *cresce l'*ottimismo per Tonali*. Il derby non sarebbe comunque a rischio. Probabilmente il settore di campo che lascia qualche perplessità in più è quello del centravanti: Ibrahimovic in piena fase di recupero dopo l’intervento al ginocchio, *Origi *ancora da vedere a causa dell’infortunio da smaltire e *Giroud *ora alle prese con un affaticamento muscolare. Ieri il bomber francese, fuori anche a Vicenza, ha effettuato un allenamento personalizzato, ma non dovrebbe essere a rischio per la prima giornata di campionato con l’Udinese. Stesso discorso per *Junior Messias* che conoscerà oggi nel dettaglio la diagnosi della sua distorsione alla caviglia rimediata a Vicenza. Ma non sembra particolarmente preoccupato. Le sue condizioni poi saranno valutate giorno per giorno. Il brasiliano si giocherà le sue chance per essere protagonista contro i friulani nella linea di trequartisti del 4-2-3-1 nella quale i riflettori dovrebbero essere puntati su De Ketelaere che si è conquistato un ruolo in copertina grazie alla tripletta di ieri. C’erano due categorie di differenza tra Milan e Pergolettese, ma per il calcio d’estate basta e avanza. Il trequartista da 25 gol in 120 presenze con la maglia del Bruges vuole alzare la media in rossonero.


.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: oggi Tonali so sottoporrà ad esami. La differenza in termini, elongazione o stiramento, comporta una differenza ancora più sostanziale nei tempi di recupero: pochi giorni nel primo caso, tre settimane nell’altro.Il dolore che ieri era molto meno fastidioso fa ben sperare; l’analisi del movimento in campo e le prime valutazioni tendono invece alla seconda ipotesi e a un conseguente stop di venti giorni. Contati da oggi, rimetterebbero Sandro in campo a fine fine mese ,pronto per il derby del 3 settembre. Se la peggiore delle previsioni venisse confermata la sfida all’Inter lo aspetterebbe comunque. Senza grossi danni, Sandro potrebbe tornare in gruppo da domani, dopo la giornata di riposo: così sarebbe disponibile già sabato. Possibilità? Sembrano pochine. Guardando con ottimismo, fosse un semplice risentimento mancherebbe la prima, ma sarebbe buona la seconda: in casa dell’Atalanta domenica 21 agosto. Se invece venissero confermati i venti giorni di stop le partite saltate diventerebbero quattro: l’esordio a San Siro con l’Udinese, poi Bergamo, Milan-Bologna e la trasferta di Sassuolo. La cautela, specie in un inizio stagione così fitto di impegni, è più che mai d’obbligo. Al derby seguirà, due o tre giorni dopo, il debutto nei gironi Champions.
> 
> NOn dovesse recuperare in tempi brevi, pronti Krunic e Pobega. Bakayoko invece è in partenza.
> 
> *Tuttosport: *cresce l'*ottimismo per Tonali*. Il derby non sarebbe comunque a rischio. Probabilmente il settore di campo che lascia qualche perplessità in più è quello del centravanti: Ibrahimovic in piena fase di recupero dopo l’intervento al ginocchio, *Origi *ancora da vedere a causa dell’infortunio da smaltire e *Giroud *ora alle prese con un affaticamento muscolare. Ieri il bomber francese, fuori anche a Vicenza, ha effettuato un allenamento personalizzato, ma non dovrebbe essere a rischio per la prima giornata di campionato con l’Udinese. Stesso discorso per *Junior Messias* che conoscerà oggi nel dettaglio la diagnosi della sua distorsione alla caviglia rimediata a Vicenza. Ma non sembra particolarmente preoccupato. Le sue condizioni poi saranno valutate giorno per giorno. Il brasiliano si giocherà le sue chance per essere protagonista contro i friulani nella linea di trequartisti del 4-2-3-1 nella quale i riflettori dovrebbero essere puntati su De Ketelaere che si è conquistato un ruolo in copertina grazie alla tripletta di ieri. C’erano due categorie di differenza tra Milan e Pergolettese, ma per il calcio d’estate basta e avanza. Il trequartista da 25 gol in 120 presenze con la maglia del Bruges vuole alzare la media in rossonero.


Speriamo arrivino buone notizie in giornata.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Agosto 2022)

So soltanto che la stagione che sta' per iniziare sarà folle,gran parte degli obiettivi diverranno concreti o sfumeranno già alla sosta per i mondiali e noi ad oggi siamo incompleti,specie a centrocampo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Agosto 2022)

Cresce l'ottimismo ?
Quando in casa milan cresce l'ottimismo (per qualsiasi cosa) allora dobbiamo veramente prepararci al peggio.

1 mese di stop sicuro


----------



## Djici (8 Agosto 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> "L'analisi del movimento"
> 
> Nuovo gold standard nel mondo delle diagnosi


Milan Lab


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cresce l'ottimismo ?
> Quando in casa milan cresce l'ottimismo (per qualsiasi cosa) allora dobbiamo veramente prepararci al peggio.
> 
> 1 mese di stop sicuro


L'ottimismo nasce dal fatto che se non è grave non c'è bisogno di prendere qualcuno a centrocampo,che avevi capito?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> L'ottimismo nasce dal fatto che se non è grave non c'è bisogno di prendere qualcuno a centrocampo,che avevi capito?



Può essere anche un infortunio della durata di 9 mesi e mezzo che a loro non importerebbe niente (vedi cosa hanno combinato a dicembre subito dopo l'infortunio di kjaer...)


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Può essere anche un infortunio della durata di 9 mesi e mezzo che a loro non importerebbe niente (vedi cosa hanno combinato a dicembre subito dopo l'infortunio di kjaer...)


Verissimo.


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: oggi Tonali so sottoporrà ad esami. La differenza in termini, elongazione o stiramento, comporta una differenza ancora più sostanziale nei tempi di recupero: pochi giorni nel primo caso, tre settimane nell’altro.Il dolore che ieri era molto meno fastidioso fa ben sperare; l’analisi del movimento in campo e le prime valutazioni tendono invece alla seconda ipotesi e a un conseguente stop di venti giorni. Contati da oggi, rimetterebbero Sandro in campo a fine fine mese ,pronto per il derby del 3 settembre. Se la peggiore delle previsioni venisse confermata la sfida all’Inter lo aspetterebbe comunque. Senza grossi danni, Sandro potrebbe tornare in gruppo da domani, dopo la giornata di riposo: così sarebbe disponibile già sabato. Possibilità? Sembrano pochine. Guardando con ottimismo, fosse un semplice risentimento mancherebbe la prima, ma sarebbe buona la seconda: in casa dell’Atalanta domenica 21 agosto. Se invece venissero confermati i venti giorni di stop le partite saltate diventerebbero quattro: l’esordio a San Siro con l’Udinese, poi Bergamo, Milan-Bologna e la trasferta di Sassuolo. La cautela, specie in un inizio stagione così fitto di impegni, è più che mai d’obbligo. Al derby seguirà, due o tre giorni dopo, il debutto nei gironi Champions.
> 
> NOn dovesse recuperare in tempi brevi, pronti Krunic e Pobega. Bakayoko invece è in partenza.
> 
> *Tuttosport: *cresce l'*ottimismo per Tonali*. Il derby non sarebbe comunque a rischio. Probabilmente il settore di campo che lascia qualche perplessità in più è quello del centravanti: Ibrahimovic in piena fase di recupero dopo l’intervento al ginocchio, *Origi *ancora da vedere a causa dell’infortunio da smaltire e *Giroud *ora alle prese con un affaticamento muscolare. Ieri il bomber francese, fuori anche a Vicenza, ha effettuato un allenamento personalizzato, ma non dovrebbe essere a rischio per la prima giornata di campionato con l’Udinese. Stesso discorso per *Junior Messias* che conoscerà oggi nel dettaglio la diagnosi della sua distorsione alla caviglia rimediata a Vicenza. Ma non sembra particolarmente preoccupato. Le sue condizioni poi saranno valutate giorno per giorno. Il brasiliano si giocherà le sue chance per essere protagonista contro i friulani nella linea di trequartisti del 4-2-3-1 nella quale i riflettori dovrebbero essere puntati su De Ketelaere che si è conquistato un ruolo in copertina grazie alla tripletta di ieri. C’erano due categorie di differenza tra Milan e Pergolettese, ma per il calcio d’estate basta e avanza. Il trequartista da 25 gol in 120 presenze con la maglia del Bruges vuole alzare la media in rossonero.


Spero che la dirigenza si renda conto che avere solo due grandi centrocampisti espone a questi rischi, il mercato non è sempre aperto.


----------



## jacky (8 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> So soltanto che la stagione che sta' per iniziare sarà folle,gran parte degli obiettivi diverranno concreti o sfumeranno già alla sosta per i mondiali e noi ad oggi siamo incompleti,specie a centrocampo.


Se noi siamo incompleti le altre cosa sono?
Almeno abbiamo gente giovane, in fiducia e con gamba. Questo è il calcio, andare sul rettangolo e giocare...
Le altre mi sembrano molto azzoppate.
Il Napoli ha perso KK e Mertens, la Juventus Dybala e Chiellini.
La Roma si è rinforzata, ma per me ha 3-4 elementi veramente imbarazzanti. Con un Cristante o quel portiere tanto per dire non vai da nessuna parte...

Chiaro che in Europa non ce n'è anche se oggettivamente anche qui il livello di molte big è sceso.
Bayern e Barca vengono da una stagione tremenda, la Juventus non esiste e il Real non potrà vincere sempre.


----------



## Zenos (8 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Può essere anche un infortunio della durata di 9 mesi e mezzo che a loro non importerebbe niente (vedi cosa hanno combinato a dicembre subito dopo l'infortunio di kjaer...)


Siamo quelli che puntualmente non completano la Squadra. Abbiamo iniziato ad Agosto con Chalanoglu,poi a Gennaio Kjaer quando finalmente ripianiamo il trequartista non sostituiamo Kessie e Romagnoli.
Ora mi diranno eh ma abbiamo vinto lo scudetto...ci è andata di cu che Tomori e kalulu hanno retto altrimenti mezzo campionato con Romagnoli e Gabbia ci toccava e non so chi il meno peggio tra i due...


----------



## Giofa (8 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Può essere anche un infortunio della durata di 9 mesi e mezzo che a loro non importerebbe niente (vedi cosa hanno combinato a dicembre subito dopo l'infortunio di kjaer...)


Però è anche importante avere delle riserve che sentano la fiducia del mister, se no è difficile che rendano quando chiamati in causa.
Pobega deve essere il sostituto di Baka, quindi ci vorrebbe un sostituto di kessie ma a prescindere, non perché si è fatto male Sandro


----------



## bmb (8 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Può essere anche un infortunio della durata di 9 mesi e mezzo che a loro non importerebbe niente (vedi cosa hanno combinato a dicembre subito dopo l'infortunio di kjaer...)


Hanno dato spazio a Kalulu. E hanno avuto ragione alla grande.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Agosto 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Hanno dato spazio a Kalulu. E hanno avuto ragione alla grande.



L'infortunio agli aduttori di Romagnoli (e il covid che si è beccato una volta recuperato dall'infortunio) hanno dato spazio a Kalulu.


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (8 Agosto 2022)

NESSUNA LESIONE PER SANDRO!

Il Derby (e la Champions) sono salvi!


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Agosto 2022)

Alessandro Amoruso ha scritto:


> NESSUNA LESIONE PER SANDRO!
> 
> Il Derby (e la Champions) sono salvi!


Poesia.


----------

